# Diff between Pink Salt and Tender Quick?



## dave from mesa

I see both talked about here. I bought, what I think is pink salt, at my butcher. What's the difference? Are the percentages used the same? 

Now math is not my best subject so ppm mean nothing to me. Percentages I can work with.

thanks


----------



## SmokinAl

They are two completely different products & the quantities can't be interchanged.

Did the butcher tell you how much to use per pound of meat?

Cure #1 or pink salt is used at a rate of 1 level tsp per 5 # of meat.

I don't know what the amount of TQ that you use per pound is, because I don't use it.

If your not sure what you have, I would go by the butchers instructions, since he sold you the cure.

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked

The difference is one has nitrites and the other nitrates TQ is 1/2 oz per pound or 1 tbsp I've not used pink salt but Al gave you the break down on that.1 tsp per 5 lb. I posted a question I think last week about curing salts under blowing smoke around the smoker take a look some good explanations on curing salts.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

Actually TQ has both Nitrites & Nitrates.

We use 1 TBS (1/2 Ounce) of TQ per every pound of whole meat.

And we use 1/2 TBS (1/4 Ounce) of TQ per every pound of Ground Meat.

Bear


----------



## dave from mesa

SmokinAl said:


> They are two completely different products & the quantities can't be interchanged.
> 
> Did the butcher tell you how much to use per pound of meat?
> 
> Cure #1 or pink salt is used at a rate of 1 level tsp per 5 # of meat.
> 
> I don't know what the amount of TQ that you use per pound is, because I don't use it.
> 
> If your not sure what you have, I would go by the butchers instructions, since he sold you the cure.
> 
> Al


Didn't get any instructions. Didn't think to ask. The guy that helped me wasn't even sure if they sold it. He had to ask the boss if they did. Sold it buy the pound. Guess I'll call them and ask.

Here's what it looks like













IMG_1965.JPG



__ dave from mesa
__ Jan 20, 2017






Edit

Called the butcher and they said pink salt not TQ

thanks


----------



## daveomak

Did the butcher say if it was cure #1 or cure #2.....   both can be pink...  sometimes cure #2 will be a whiteish color...


----------



## dave from mesa

He said #1and it looks pink not whitish. So far it has worked in Pop's brine and dry rub. Just cut up some that I did in the dry rub. Tried the brown sugar run and it was good. Have Maple sugar rub that I haven't tried yet. Wish my slicer would cut even slices. POS. Neighbor has a nicer slicer so I will try that next time.

thanks


----------



## wade

Dave - If it does not tell you what is in it on the label DO NOT GUESS. Go ask your butcher to confirm what he has sold you before you use it. It may not even be a standard cure mix - but one he has created himself.


----------



## dave from mesa

Wade

When I called and asked he said it was #1 cure. When I bought it, a while ago and haven't used it till now, They sold it buy the pound and asked how much I wanted and I said fill that little container. He went in back and got how much I wanted. They don't make there own bacon anymore so I don't think it is there own cure. He did tell me it wasn't TQ. The container is a generic plastic tub like the kind you find at an olive bar at the grocery store. No label on it.

Now you guys thru me another cure in #2. Man I wish I knew this before. SO many diff cures is confusing.

Does the pic I posted look like cure #1?

thanks


----------



## daveomak

Yes it looks like cure #1....    Like I said in the previous post I posted...   cure #1 and cure #2, both can be pink....  cure #2 can sometimes be a whiteish color.... 













Cure #1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 15, 2017


















Cure2.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 10, 2017


----------



## dave from mesa

So they are diff then? Is there any way to tell the diff?

Hope I'm not being a PITA but don't want to screw up here.

thanks


----------



## wade

Cure #1 and Cure #2 can also be colourless as well. If you are confident that what he has sold you is Cure #1 then use it as such, however if you have ANY doubt then cure #1 is not expensive to buy so I would recommend throwing it away and buying it correctly labelled from a reputable source. I am sure that Dave Omak will be able to point you in the direction of a good online source in the USA.













CureBags.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 20, 2017


----------



## daveomak

dave from mesa said:


> So they are diff then? Is there any way to tell the diff?
> 
> Hope I'm not being a PITA but don't want to screw up here.
> 
> thanks


 Only way to tell is by the label on the package....  ALWAYS purchase from a reputable source like a supplier for sausage stuff...  Butcher and Packer, Spokane Spice, Sausage Maker, Waltons...   I've seen some weird outfits on Amazon I wouldn't buy from...

If you have 1# of Cure #1, that's enough for 400 #'s of meat....  I measure 1.1 grams per pound...  that's equivalent to 1/5 tsp...   a tsp. is good for 5#'s of meat...


----------



## tripleq

Is this Pink salt you guys are talking about the same as Himalayan pink salt?


----------



## daveomak

TripleQ said:


> Is this Pink salt you guys are talking about the same as Himalayan pink salt?


  NO !!!!   It is salt with sodium nitrite added for curing meats etc. to prevent botulism and add flavor like bacon, ham, corned beef.....













Cure #1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jan 15, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl

TripleQ said:


> Is this Pink salt you guys are talking about the same as Himalayan pink salt?


*NO!!*


----------



## wade

And an even BIGGER 













No.jpg



__ wade
__ Jan 21, 2017






They are totally different and should not be confused


----------



## 416bigbore

SmokinAl said:


> They are two completely different products & the quantities can't be interchanged.
> 
> Did the butcher tell you how much to use per pound of meat?
> 
> Cure #1 or pink salt is used at a rate of 1 level tsp per 5 # of meat.
> 
> I don't know what the amount of TQ that you use per pound is, because I don't use it.
> 
> If your not sure what you have, I would go by the butchers instructions, since he sold you the cure.
> 
> Al


In my search for finding the differences between #1 and MTQ. 

MTQ is 7.5 tsp per 5 lbs of meat or 1 cup per 4 cups cold water for a brine. 

As Al posted, two completely different products and the quantities can't be interchanged ! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I use both, #1 and MTQ with no problems.


----------



## Bearcarver

416bigbore said:


> In my search for finding the differences between #1 and MTQ.
> 
> *MTQ is 7.5 tsp per 5 lbs of meat *or 1 cup per 4 cups cold water for a brine.
> 
> As Al posted, two completely different products and the quantities can't be interchanged !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use both, #1 and MTQ with no problems.


That is right for Ground Meat----7.5 tsp for 5 pounds.

However they call for 15 tsp (5 TBS) for 5 pounds of "Whole Meat".

See Post #4 above.

Bear


----------



## tripleq

SmokinAl said:


> *NO!!*





Wade said:


> And an even BIGGER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ wade
> __ Jan 21, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are totally different and should not be confused


Thanks guys, Ive been using Himalayan pink salt for awhile now and I couldn't for the life of me figure out how in the quantities you guys are talking about, would cure anything.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Here is a good thread that helps explain the differences between the curing salts.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/curing-salts-for-sausage-making


----------

